# dwc how to please



## jasosebee (Mar 31, 2008)

could some one post a simple cheap dwc diy yourself plz thanks


----------



## smokybear (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is a pretty good thread. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=156&highlight=deep+water+culture


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks smokey.
im thinking of using one or two(one if i can fit 10 plants) of the rubbermaid tubs to do a sog.

but before i put any seedlings in the system im gonna practice for a week or so with a tomato plant just to learn a little.

i've read everything ive came across about dwc but i think with a hands on experince i'll figure some things out on my own lol.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 1, 2008)

Heres one form AGU that may help out or at least give you some options on what size of DWC you looking for  DWC grow


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2008)

Good luck on the DWC.  I love it as there really isn't anything that can go wrong with the setup and it is super cheap to get going... Even cheaper than buying dirt!  haha.  So, follow one of those DIYs and you should be set.  :aok:


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks dubba!!!!!!!!

thanks dl i plan on keeping my mother plants in soil and taking the clones rooting them in rockwool then putting them in the dwc setup.

would it cause any problems if i did that i just figured it would be a little easier to maintain the mothers by keeping them in soil.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

That sounds like a good plan jaso. Keep the mother in dirt and just take clones for your sog dwc system. I wish you the best of luck. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Smokey!!!!

i have a quick question on my lighting

i have two
4 foot t12 80watt fluroecents they have a huge hood and
i also have 1 18inch t8 30 watt grow fluro 

will this be good enough for around four mother plants??

also how many clones should i take from each mother at a time.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 3, 2008)

It could be enough, but it depends on how large you would like your mothers to be.  I had two that were each 2' in diameter by 2' tall... And they grew 6" a week in the DWC setup.  They were also under 30k Lumen so they were growing machines.... For four small mothers, I think you may need some more wattage/Lumen.


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks DL
i'll get a couple cfls as soon as possible to boost my lumen count.

anyone have a prefrence on how many clones they like to take off a mother at a time.

when the time comes i dont wanna take to many and end up killin her.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2008)

The rule of thumb is to never take more than 1/3 of the plant in cuttings at one time...  So, the number and size of the clones will differ depending on the size of your plants.


----------



## Tater (Apr 5, 2008)

This is what I'm going to do with my mothers.  This guy just hammers this thing when he takes clones and it still comes back.  Crazy stuff.

hxxp://www.cannabase.com/cl/pages/mums/mums.html


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks dl i've learned alot and i mean alot from this board so a big thanks to everyone who's helped me i appreciate it guys/gals


----------

